# Using a workstation as a MIDI controller



## bill5 (Sep 23, 2021)

Be curious to hear from anyone who's done this and how it worked out...did you have much issue with tying in your DAW and what limitations did you encounter? I'm tossing around the idea


----------



## parapentep70 (Sep 24, 2021)

Do you mean the use of a workstation as a controller for the computer DAW? And not the internal editing capabilities to make music without a computer? If so I have done successfully. When I moved out with half my stuff to a different country I preferred to bring just 1 (very light) keyboard for both my live gigs and componsition, and I left my NI Kontrol at the other home.

My live keyboard is a Roland FA-06. Lots of functionality as a controller, very light, I have a proper light case for it (useful to fly over). I only missed the aftertouch from the Kontrol. There are templates to setup the FA-06 as a controller for multiple DAWs, but it is not complex to customize. You can send multiple CC controllers, you have transport control, tempo control... it is really flexible.

Now back to normal the Kontrol is always at my desk, and the FA06 is again just a standalone instrument that goes from home to the band room practice and to live music bars.

A second hand FA-06 goes for ~650€ and is a lot better than a Juno DS61 (both 5 octaves).


----------



## antret (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi! 

I use my Yamaha EX5 as a master controller for my studio. The main limitation was that the EX5 only has the 'old fashioned' MIDI DIN cables ... no USB. So, I had to invest in something to bridge that gap. I went with a MOTU midi patchbay that connects to the computer via USB and has MIDI DIN sockets for hardware ins/outs. Not really a limitation per se, but if you wanted to record sounds/audio from the keyboard workstation you may need to consider the amount of inputs on your sound card. I lived quite a while with a 2 input audio interface and just swapped out the inputs to whatever was needed at the moment (I have long since upgraded to 8 inputs). 

I mean, technically... you could drive the whole midi side of your studio with the workstation. They were designed to offer a lot of control (multiple midi outputs, etc). I can still write/record ideas on the EX5 (or the Korg M3 module for that matter) without turning on the computer and then just record that midi into my DAW at some later point to finish it up (using arguably better plugins for sound).


----------



## bill5 (Sep 24, 2021)

parapentep70 said:


> Do you mean the use of a workstation as a controller for the computer DAW? And not the internal editing capabilities to make music without a computer? If so I have done successfully. When I moved out with half my stuff to a different country I preferred to bring just 1 (very light) keyboard for both my live gigs and componsition, and I left my NI Kontrol at the other home.
> 
> My live keyboard is a Roland FA-06. Lots of functionality as a controller, very light, I have a proper light case for it (useful to fly over). I only missed the aftertouch from the Kontrol. There are templates to setup the FA-06 as a controller for multiple DAWs, but it is not complex to customize. You can send multiple CC controllers, you have transport control, tempo control... it is really flexible.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly, thanks - in fact I was looking at the DS88, but not locked in. I am concerned about how much of a pain it would be (or in some cases if even not workable?) to set up basic DAW functionality on the keyboard, mostly transport controls. PS I had looked up the controls on the DS and see it even has a "DAW Control edit" function, which is hopeful - once that's done, any idea what options you have of which hardware buttons/knobs to assign as transport controls? And can you easily go back and forth between that and their original function?


----------



## parapentep70 (Sep 25, 2021)

In the FA-06 it cannot be easier. I cannot remember spending time on it or how I did it, but I am sure it was VERY easy. I do not have this setup here to check but I had a quick look to the manual and it is really easy and flexible. You can use the keyboard as ALL computer peripherals for your studio: As MIDI controller (including knobs, switches, pedals, joystick), MIDI transport control, external synth and also audio interface. My guess is that the Juno DS88 will probably work the same way but I am not sure. I'd recommend to download the reference manual from Roland.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 2, 2021)

It’s even easier from a Master MIDI Controller.

Although I could add internal sounds and synth engines I opt out because I like the quality of sounds from a Mac/PC.

The Physis K4 which I use is discontinued, but the Hammer Action EX, K5 and K5EX are still in production.

I automate everything, even MAC lighting. MTC, MMC and even CC#’s for Transport to any DAW, and some hardware recorders.

I just like my K4 because it has 8 x MIDI, 8 x Pedals, 6 x USB, Transport, 4 x banks of 9 knobs/9 faders and 9 buttons, not to mention designed to use with a combination of VSTi’s and hardware.

Sure beats sitting down playing with QWERTY/Mouse.

I stand and use wireless IEMs so I just go to work until I need a break.
Never once handcuffed by headphones, or adjusting nearfields, reaching over to hit record, etc.

Totally customized workflow.

I think you’ll like designing your own work flow.
Go for it..


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 3, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Be curious to hear from anyone who's done this and how it worked out...did you have much issue with tying in your DAW and what limitations did you encounter? I'm tossing around the idea


The Yamaha MODX 6 that I have is a fantastic DAW controller and master keyboard. Its bigger sister, the Montage, even better since it has even more sliders and buttons and knobs (but much more expensive).
Better than a lot of dedicated controllers out there (more MIDI out channels, splits) and it's a phenomenal synth as well (with VST integration) and a useful audio interface, for about 1000EUR.
The one downside is that it's a bit bigger than your typical MIDI only controller.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 4, 2021)

Way more than I'd spend for a 61 key WS ($1400 USD) - I should have added that before. But appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm still using my old Roland XP-80, with a UM-880 USB MIDI interface. Works great. I haven't tried to set up transport controls, though - I've often thought that it would be cool, but from a workflow standpoint I'm much faster using keyboard shortcuts on the computer keyboard.


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 4, 2021)

antret said:


> Not really a limitation per se, but if you wanted to record sounds/audio from the keyboard workstation you may need to consider the amount of inputs on your sound card. I lived quite a while with a 2 input audio interface and just swapped out the inputs to whatever was needed at the moment (I have long since upgraded to 8 inputs).


A used mixer with 8 or so channels will also do the trick for cheap..and give you further control of levels, eq, etc.
And regarding usb vs midi..I always prefer units with at least midi (into a patch bay if you have several devices). I used to get very frustrated when I'd wait for Cubase to open and load a project only to realize the unit wasn't turned on, and therefore not recognized..Also, if you have a lot of usb devices, you will still need a usb port to manage them.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't need a mixer that's overkill...but I have thought of a control surface attached to a digital piano.


----------



## wahey73 (Oct 5, 2021)

As I had the Korg Krome 88 as my Keyboard using the integrated sequenzer before getting back to a real DAW (first Studio One, now Logic) I even used the various knobs at the beginning to control the various CC values. By now I only use it as a keyboard and have a Nanokontrol2 for the CC stuff


----------



## bill5 (Oct 5, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> have a Nanokontrol2 for the CC stuff


Liking that?


----------



## wahey73 (Oct 5, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Liking that?


Quite a lot. The travel of the faders is quite short, but normally I need to adjust the Modulation and Expression anyhow if I'm really after details. And all the buttons come in really handy if you program them for your special needs. For example with one of them I open the Step Input Keyboard...


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 6, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Way more than I'd spend for a 61 key WS ($1400 USD) - I should have added that before. But appreciate the feedback!


Fair enough.

But also to be fair, you get quite a lot for the money with a WS-as-MIDI controller, IMO.
If I look at the much praised Arturia KeyStepPro MIDI controller: it's 420EUR in EU, has 37 keys and the killer feature is a 4 track step sequencer.

The MODX, for a bit more than 2x the price, has 61 keys for a start and more buttons/sliders/encoders for DAW control (and a much bigger footprint  )

16 track sequencer with lots of options and editability.

And a sophisticated arpeggio engine with 10000 (not a typo) included arpeggios.
You can assign arpeggios on multiple parts that emit on different MIDI channels, so for example you can simultaneously output to, say, 5 MIDI/instrument tracks in your DAW, each with a separate arpeggio (or more). 

It's a lot of power (with the corresponding learning curve) and from this perspective, the price is very decent IMO.

And we're only talking MIDI controller stuff, without even bringing the actual synthesizer features into discussion.


----------

